# Daemon variegatus-Whip scorpion



## sean-820 (Sep 1, 2008)

What are the requirements for this species? I have a 15 gallon for it or a 5.5 gallon. Do i need a heat sourse, or will it be fine under room temp? (ac and heated house). Any pics of other setups or advice. I cant really find much infor on any whip scorpions.


----------



## -Exotic (Sep 1, 2008)

well whip scorpions live in the africa caves eating insects mostly they do not need any heat source keep around 65 - 75 for tempature feed it 2 crickets every week. Make sure theres a water dish too misting can be allowed as well these are nocternal creatures so thy will wonder around late at night.
hope this hel pand good luck!

-Exotic


----------



## -Exotic (Sep 1, 2008)

http://www.petbugs.com/caresheets/M-giganteus.html


this can help too  

-Exotic


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Sep 1, 2008)

-Exotic said:


> http://www.petbugs.com/caresheets/M-giganteus.html
> 
> 
> this can help too
> ...


Wrong species, and wrong family. You need info on Amblypygids, not Urpygids. (Probably had some confusion on the Whip Scorpion title).


What you probably have is Damon diadema, not variegatus. The other info suggested was some what on. I give mine 4-8 crickets a week each and supply as much vertical bark and other ornaments as possible. I don't use a water dish at all, but I do mist every day. They need it humid and around 72'F.


----------



## sean-820 (Sep 2, 2008)

It is a Damon diadema, not a venigroon. I know they are native to africa, but i dont think vinigroons are. Im getting it from next year reptiles.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Sep 2, 2008)

Heres a care sheet:
http://www.freewebs.com/reptileman27/otherinvertscaresheet.htm


----------



## 8+) (Sep 2, 2008)

Are you ordering online?


----------



## IdahoBiteyThing (Sep 2, 2008)

*some horizontal bark too*

These usually molt while hanging upside down, so some horizontal bark is appreciated, as to replicate the roof of a cave.  Cool bugs!


----------



## sean-820 (Sep 2, 2008)

I will probably get it from next year reptiles in ontario for 40$. I dont think thats to much $ since its uncommon, but i wouldnt mind a lower price anyways. One main thing is heat. The link is saying 80-85d and i dont think any house is that warm. Is heat nessisary. The house has ac and heat, so its probably around 20C and probably warmer in the summer. Would a 2X1X1 tank be ok since they get 8"? Would it be ok if i stood it on end so it is 1x1x2ft tall?


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Sep 2, 2008)

sean-820 said:


> I will probably get it from next year reptiles in ontario for 40$. I dont think thats to much $ since its uncommon, but i wouldnt mind a lower price anyways. One main thing is heat. The link is saying 80-85d and i dont think any house is that warm. Is heat nessisary. The house has ac and heat, so its probably around 20C and probably warmer in the summer. Would a 2X1X1 tank be ok since they get 8"? Would it be ok if i stood it on end so it is 1x1x2ft tall?


Although they can tolerate up to 85'F, it stresses them out after long periods of time. They are found in caves and hollows of trees where it is quite cooler. Supply them with 75'F at the most. Keep it humid, and place the tank so it is vertically orientated. Here is my tank (6' tall, 2' wide, and 10'' deep):


----------



## cjm1991 (Sep 2, 2008)

Perfect setup. They must molt upside down or they wont molt right and can die i believe.


----------



## What (Sep 2, 2008)

cjm1991 said:


> Perfect setup. They must molt upside down or they wont molt right and can die i believe.


Where did you get that? I had both my amblypygi molt on the top sides of their hide material...


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Sep 2, 2008)

They usually molt in my tanks on verticle areas or upside down. The rare occasion they do molt upright. But that is 1 out of 10 times.


----------

